# Would a Micro ATX board fit into a Mid tower?



## vbx (Apr 24, 2009)

Asking because trying to convert my sony liquid cooled desktop (P4 3.4 ht) cpu, into a PII 955 AMD.  Which means I need to get a new motherboard and new rams.

Anyways, if and when that conversion fails, I would need to get a new case and start from scratch. 

Basically This MOBO
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131384

With this CASE
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129025


----------



## _jM (Apr 24, 2009)

Ummmm.... Your going to need to buy alot more than just that motherboard and case man. Like a CPU..But yes.. the board WIL FIT in that case.. 

You do have the CPU for it right? When you mean convert...?


----------



## vbx (Apr 24, 2009)

_jM said:


> :shadedshu Ummmm.... Your going to need to buy alot more than just that motherboard and case man. Like a CPU..But yes.. the board WIL FIT in that case..



Yeah, I'm getting the AMD PII 955, that board and rams, and trying to get it to work on the sony case and current hardware. 

If that doesn't won't work because of the proprietary plugs that does mass produce desktop have, I'll pick up a new case, new psu, and a couple of other things.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 24, 2009)

A mATX will fit in an ATX case. In fact a mini-ITX should also fit. We have quite a few mini-ITX boards inside mATX cases in the office.


----------



## vbx (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks, looks like I will have to start from scratch as that MOBO will not work with my Sony Case.  The Sony Case has 2 plugs that MOBO does not support. 

Or, I can just shell out $1074 for a Gateway i7 desktop. (ebay with live cashback).. hmm

# Intel Core i7-920 Processor
2.66GHz Quad-Core with Intel Hyper-Threading & Turbo Speed Technology
# Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit with Service Pack 1
# 500W PSU
# 3GB DDR3 1066MHz Three Channel Memory
# ATI Radeon HD 4850 with 512MB Discrete Video Memory 750GB SATA II (7200RPM, 16MB Cache)
# 18X DVD+/-R/RW SuperMulti Drive featuring Labelflash Technology
# 15-in-1 High Speed Digital Media Card Reader with Smart Copy Button (Pop-up Card Reader)
# 8 - USB 2.0 Ports (2 Front, 6 Rear)
# 2 - eSATA Port
# 2 - IEEE 1394a Ports (1 Front, 1 Rear) 8-Channel (7.1) High Definition Audio
# Premium Tower Desktop with Media Control Interface with a Stunning Jet-Black Finish and Copper Metallic Accents
# Amplified Stereo Speakers (USB Powered)
# Premium Multimedia Keyboard
# USB Optical 2-Button Wheel Mouse


----------



## technicks (Apr 24, 2009)

You will save money when you buy all parts yourself. Instead of a pre made pc.


----------



## _jM (Apr 24, 2009)

technicks said:


> You will save money when you buy all parts yourself. Instead of a pre made pc.



this is true.
 if you want, we can help you pick out the items you will need..


----------



## vbx (Apr 25, 2009)

_jM said:


> this is true.
> if you want, we can help you pick out the items you will need..



 Someone has already done that it the budget went over 1400. lol.

Compared to 1074 for that i7 gateway posted above.

I also tried to piece myself a desktop on newegg, and it went to 1200 and 1300 with a tv tuner.


----------



## _jM (Apr 25, 2009)

lets say your budget is $1K~
This list is based on the fact you said you wanted an AMD CPU



CASE: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042 	 Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower 
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006  	CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W 
MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128391 GIGABYTE GA-MA790FX-UD5P AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX
CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103674  AMD Phenom II X4 955 Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289   OCZ Reaper HPC 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
HDD:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074              Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive
DVD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151173 SAMSUNG 22X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model
COOLER: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003   XIGMATEK HDT-S1283
VGA: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102802  SAPPHIRE 100258-1GL Radeon HD 4850 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 
Vista: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488    Vista Home Premium x64 OS
End cost = $1013 before shipping


----------



## _jM (Apr 25, 2009)

I personally think that this selection is a great choice. (for AMD) anyone willing to debate?


----------



## vbx (Apr 25, 2009)

_jM said:


> I personally think that this selection is a great choice. (for AMD) anyone willing to debate?



Won't the Gateway i7 above be just a bit better still?  And it's $1074 shipped.

It also includes speaker, keyboard, mouse, memory card reader. 

But thanks for that selection.  The only thing I would change would be the case.


----------



## _jM (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes the gateway would be faster only because the i7 eats AMD for lunch. But you seriously need to build one yourself, pre-built systems are shit. Also, Im a 100% positive that the motherboard in that Gateway is NOTHING compared to the one in my selection for the AMD. Also the CPU is a really good CPU all around, the selection i have compared to the Gateway will probally be ALOT better for just about everything you could toss at it. And its cheaper. Just pick a better case for yourself and get a card reader. BAM your set!


----------



## lilkiduno (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with the JM, pre build mass produced systems use the lowest quality hardware and charge top dollar prices, with higher chances of failure.

If you build a rig yourself, you may spend a little bit more a I7, but you'll have a greater build


----------



## _jM (Apr 25, 2009)

Well also.. you dont even have to spend that much. You could build yourself a nice little Core2Duo Rig and you would be AMAZED at the performance increase coming from your older Pentium 4  You could get away with about $800 w/nice case and be better than you are now. All the hardware we have listed here is all the newest and some of the best you can get on the market. Unless you really want the new based platforms, like i7 or the AM3 w/955 Deneb-thats gonna cost. If not, I say either build a bad ass Core2Quad/Core2Duo~if your planning on using around $1K~ Now if you want a up-to-date pc, and want to save some cash, go with a Core2Duo set-up and get away with 700-800$, and still be great. Either way is good.


----------

